# Just got married, should I change my name to help with marriage visa application?



## Justhum (May 10, 2009)

I am trying to walk through the minefield of US immigration, and have had some help from a lawyer friend, but this is a question that I am unsure of. I came to the USA on a specialty worker H1B visa - it comes to an end (6 years, no renewal) in August 2015. I met the man of my dreams (US citizen) and married him last week (yay!), but I am now working out the nuances of petitions and green card applications! We are in no hurry for the application, as my current visa does not expire for another year and a bit, but I wanted to get all my ducks in a row to allow us to have a smooth process! I am currently in a postdoc and residency program in a University. I have many publications in my Dr. Maidenname, and want to keep this name for professional purposes. However my dilemma is: do I keep my maiden name permanently (I have almost 10 years left on my UK passport in that name, have professional publications etc). and just use the name Mrs. Married in a social context, or will that look bad from an immigration standpoint? Are there any advantages (tax, legal etc) to adopting his name legally? I don't think he would mind if I did not change my name legally, provided I used it personally. We don't plan to have children. Advice gratefully received!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In the US, the rule used to be that you could use whatever name you like, as long as you were not trying to defraud. I suspect that may have changed in the last few years, but still, you are perfectly free to adopt or not the name of your husband. (Heck, I have friends who decided when they got married to both take on the same, completely different name. Though I believe that did involve making a legal name change on their parts.)

No problem using Mrs. Married strictly in a social context. As long as he doesn't mind the odd Christmas card addressed to "Mr. and Mrs. Maidenname" from those who know you, know you are married, but aren't aware of the name situation. Legally, or for tax purposes, there really aren't any consequences either way - just remember to use the name under which you are registered.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

It really doesn't matter what last name you use. It's a personal decision that you make. 

Changing your last name won't make any difference or help any way. You are married changing your last name to your husbands doesn't make you any more married. It's just your decision.


----------



## Justhum (May 10, 2009)

Thanks so much, appreciate the insight


----------



## koppazee (Mar 11, 2011)

I strongly suspect that the US Government won't care about the name you use as long as you can prove to them that you are indeed married. Warm regards!


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

My wife and I are not long married, and she also has a zillion publications as Dr MaidenName. She's not changing it, I'm not changing mine, and at our recent visa interviews the officer cared as much about that as we do. Not at all. He didn't even ask to see the wedding certificate.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

for ease just hyphenate 

so Jane Smith marries Mr Brown 

so you become Jane Smith-Brown


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

That's a change of name.

The OP has indicated that she does not wish to change her name.


----------



## Justhum (May 10, 2009)

Yes, even a hyphenation is awkward in publications as the database (Pubmed) gets all confused, and when it comes to academia, proving your worth is all down to your publications. I find hyphenation also a bit confusing and our last names would not naturally gel like some couples' would. Thanks for the thoughts though - and the reassurance that remaining Dr. Maidenname will be ok at work, and Mrs. Married will be awesome outside of work. It is kind of like being a superhero


----------

